# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  چند تست چند درصد؟؟؟

## pezeshkiamarezost

با سلام دوستان عزیز

میخواستم بدونم از ریاضیات تجربی اگر به 6 سوال بشود پاسخ داد چند درصد میشود

فیزیک به 8 سوال


شیمی به 14 سوال

ممنون ♥

----------


## ali761

ریاضی 20درصد
فیزیک 27درصد
شیمی 40درصد                                        فرمول  تعداد صحیح ضربدر 3 بعد منهای تعداد غلط بعد تقسی م بر تعداد صحیح ضربدر 3 مثلا                 شیمی      14ضربدر 3 میشه 42 منهای صفر(چون هیچ کدوم رو غلط نزدین)=42تقسیم بر (35*3)میشه 40 درصد

----------


## Mr.Dr

اگه همش صحیح باشه :
ریاضیات : 20%
فیزیک : 26.6%
شیمی : 40%

----------


## pezeshkiamarezost

فرمولش رو درست متوجه نشدم
میشه یبار دیگر بگید 
ممنون

----------


## mohammad74

گفتش 
تعداد درست ضربدر3  منهای   تعداد غلط
بعد
تقسیم بر تعداد صحیح ضربدر 3

----------


## ali761

(تعداد غلطها -تعداد صحیح *3)تقسیم بر( تعداد سوالات *3)

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> فرمولش رو درست متوجه نشدم
> میشه یبار دیگر بگید 
> ممنون


شاید اینجوری راحت تر باشی  :Yahoo (94): 
بفرما:

----------


## Mr.Dr

> شاید اینجوری راحت تر باشی 
> بفرما:


*خب این چه کاریه!!! 
100 رو تقسیم بر تعداد سوالات هر درس کن بعد ضرب در تعداد سوالات درست کن.
مثلاً برای ریاضی 100 تقسیم بر 30 ضرب در 6*

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

شما که حال میکنید فقط 30 تا فیزیک دارین ... هر سوال 3.33 دارین ... ما هرسوال 2.22 ...(هر چند که از اونور زیستتون سخت تره) :Yahoo (56):

----------


## mohammad74

> شما که حال میکنید فقط 30 تا فیزیک دارین ... هر سوال 3.33 دارین ... ما هرسوال 2.22 ...(هر چند که از اونور زیستتون سخت تره)


زیست هر چی باشه از تست های گسسته ما که سخت تر نیست؟

----------


## mohammadi

> زیست هر چی باشه از تست های گسسته ما که سخت تر نیست؟


من کنکورم تجربیه رشته مدرسم ریاضیه. شب قبل امتحان گسسته ترم1 دیدم ای وای من هنوز شروع نکردم. زنگیدم به معلمم (ساعت 7 شب بود) که من نخوندم. فردا نمیام. گفت باید بیای. گفتم بهم یه 10 بده قبول شم گفت نمیشه بشین بخون. 7-8 بشی بهت 10 میدم!
منم 2.5 ساعت خوندم فرداش گسسته رو شدم 17.75 :yahoo (4): همکلاسیام که کل سال خوندن بالاترین نمره ی کلاس 19 بود! :yahoo (4): :Yahoo (16): 
اما زیستو نگو بلا بگو! الان چند ماهه دارم میخونم! اخرشم کمترین درصد کل عمومی و اختصاصیم همین زیسته!

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> *خب این چه کاریه!!! 
> 100 رو تقسیم بر تعداد سوالات هر درس کن بعد ضرب در تعداد سوالات درست کن.
> مثلاً برای ریاضی 100 تقسیم بر 30 ضرب در 6*


ببخشید کلا نمره منفی پر دیگه  :Yahoo (94): 
اگه غلط زده باشه که اینجوری نمیشه حساب کرد :Yahoo (22):

----------


## mohammad74

> من کنکورم تجربیه رشته مدرسم ریاضیه. شب قبل امتحان گسسته ترم1 دیدم ای وای من هنوز شروع نکردم. زنگیدم به معلمم (ساعت 7 شب بود) که من نخوندم. فردا نمیام. گفت باید بیای. گفتم بهم یه 10 بده قبول شم گفت نمیشه بشین بخون. 7-8 بشی بهت 10 میدم!
> منم 2.5 ساعت خوندم فرداش گسسته رو شدم 17.75 :yahoo (4): همکلاسیام که کل سال خوندن بالاترین نمره ی کلاس 19 بود! :yahoo (4):
> اما زیستو نگو بلا بگو! الان چند ماهه دارم میخونم! اخرشم کمترین درصد کل عمومی و اختصاصیم همین زیسته!


من تست رو میگم!
خود معلم ها و رتبه های تک رقمی هم بپرسی میگن گسسته رو نخونید نمیشه زد!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mr.Dr

> ببخشید کلا نمره منفی پر دیگه 
> اگه غلط زده باشه که اینجوری نمیشه حساب کرد



اون که نگفته غلط داشته که  :Yahoo (21):  این فقط واسه حساب کردن درصد درسیه که غلط نزده باشه.
گرفتی؟ یا بازم بگم؟

----------


## javadfathi

از لحاظ سختی واقعا تجربی اوله
ریاضیات دومه
هنر سومه
انسانی و زبان هم که هیچ


اما ببینید بالاخره به قول فامیل دور ندیدیم نون و گندم دیدیم دست مردم که...

بازم ریاضی یه فرمول داره حفظش میکنیم میره

زیست پدرت در میاد
باید انواع بیماری ها.. ژنتیک .و ... رو حفظ کنی که اگر ترکیب بشن دیگه واویلا

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

> اون که نگفته غلط داشته که  این فقط واسه حساب کردن درصد درسیه که غلط نزده باشه.
> گرفتی؟ یا بازم بگم؟


حالا اون گفت غلط نزدم ولی نباید راه حل اینجوری بدی بهش ک
یه راه حل کلی بگو که همیشه بتونه استفاده کنه
لازم نکرده بازم بگی آقای دکتر  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> از لحاظ سختی واقعا تجربی اوله
> ریاضیات دومه
> هنر سومه
> انسانی و زبان هم که هیچ
> 
> 
> اما ببینید بالاخره به قول فامیل دور ندیدیم نون و گندم دیدیم دست مردم که...
> 
> بازم ریاضی یه فرمول داره حفظش میکنیم میره
> ...


*میدونستی با این حرفت کل ریاضیات رو به تمسخر گرفتی؟
فرمول حفظ میکنی میره؟  حفظ ؟  حفظ؟

ریاضی کل اش به فهمیدنه ... اگر اینجور بود که همه ی دانش اموزا فرمول هارو دارن ... پس همه باید بالا بزنن دیگه ...*

*من گفتم زیست شما  سخته اما نسبت به فیزیک وگرنه هیچ درسی توی دبیرستان به ریاضیات ریاضی ها (رشته ریاضی) نمیرسه ...*

هندسه پایه و تحلیلی و اووووف گسسته* رو بگو ... اونوقت میگی زیست؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## ali761

خواهشن بازم بحث بی مورد نکنید.نه شما زیست خوندین و تست زیست زدین تا سختیش رو ببینین.نه ما گسسته و هندسه ی تحلیلی و ...بعدشم بستگی به علایق شخص هم داره.هکه میگن انسانی راحته ولی کدومه شما میتونین اون همه عربی بخونین؟اون همه تاریخ ادبیات و جغرافیا و تاریخ و...حفظ کنین.

----------


## Witch Doctor

زیست تنها درسیه که میتونه واسه تمام اختصاصی های ریاضی فیزیک شاخو شونه بکشه . اما در مجموع خودم به عنوان دانش آموز رشته تجربی دروس رشته ریاضی فیزیک رو سخت تر میدونم.

----------


## javadfathi

چه الان
چه هزار سال دیگه 
بازم میگم که زیست سخت تر از گسسته و هندسه و... هستش

حاضرم بعد از کنکور

من بشینم یه مبحث ریاضیات که تو میگی بخونم 
منم یه مبحث زیست رو میگم تو بخون
امتحان بگیریم
ها؟
ههه

----------


## javadfathi

درضمن اینم یادم رفت بگم!

هندسه پایه و تحلیلی و اووووف گسسته* رو بگو ... اونوقت میگی زیست؟؟؟؟؟؟*

----------


## mo.n

برو زیستو ببین چه حجمی داره باید خط به خطشو حفظ باشی

----------


## ali 221488

> درضمن اینم یادم رفت بگم!
> 
> هندسه پایه و تحلیلی و اووووف گسسته* رو بگو ... اونوقت میگی زیست؟؟؟؟؟؟*


تموم کنید این بحثو  
هر رشته ای سختی های خودش رو داره

----------


## mohammadi

> من تست رو میگم!
> خود معلم ها و رتبه های تک رقمی هم بپرسی میگن گسسته رو نخونید نمیشه زد!!!!!!!!!!!


خب پس حق با شما! چون من تا حالا تست گسسته نزدم! هندسه و حسابان و جبر زدم اما گسسته نه!
موفق باشیم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## M o h a m m a d

دوستان بحث کاملا نامربوط با تایپیکه ها :Yahoo (4): )
ادامه ندید :Yahoo (1): 
تچکر فراوان :Yahoo (1):

----------


## porin

چگونه شیمی رو خوب بزنم

----------


## تجربی ام

> ریاضی 20درصد
> فیزیک 27درصد
> شیمی 40درصد                                        فرمول  تعداد صحیح ضربدر 3 بعد منهای تعداد غلط بعد تقسی م بر تعداد صحیح ضربدر 3 مثلا                 شیمی      14ضربدر 3 میشه 42 منهای صفر(چون هیچ کدوم رو غلط نزدین)=42تقسیم بر (35*3)میشه 40 درصد


با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید. میخواستم بدونم برای درصد های زیر باید از هر کدام چندتا سوال پاسخ بدم؟
فارسی50 عربی 38دینی 55 زبان 27 ریاضی 38 زیست 27 فیزیک 37 شیمی 34
ممنون

----------


## amin1441

> با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید. میخواستم بدونم برای درصد های زیر باید از هر کدام چندتا سوال پاسخ بدم؟
> فارسی50 عربی 38دینی 55 زبان 27 ریاضی 38 زیست 27 فیزیک 37 شیمی 34
> ممنون


چطوری انقدر دقیق مطمئنی که همین درصدارو میزنی؟!!! :Yahoo (35):  یهو دیدی سوالا اسون بود بیشتر زدی که غیر ممکنه....(طبق استدلال استقرایی سوالات کنکور تو سال های *زوج* راحت تر از سال های *فرد*ه :Yahoo (110): )
بهرحال از اینجا میتونی ببینی تخمین رتبه کنکور

----------


## ali.sn

> چطوری انقدر دقیق مطمئنی که همین درصدارو میزنی؟!!! یهو دیدی سوالا اسون بود بیشتر زدی که غیر ممکنه....(طبق استدلال استقرایی سوالات کنکور تو سال های *زوج* راحت تر از سال های *فرد*ه)
> بهرحال از اینجا میتونی ببینی تخمین رتبه کنکور


نه اينطور نيست.مثال نقض كنكور ٩٤كه همه قبول دارن خيلي سخت بود و كنكور ٩٥كه راحت بود

----------


## WickedSick

تاپیک مال سی سال پیشه :Yahoo (21): 
+
رو درصد نبندین.
روی رتبه سرمایه‌گذاری کنین.

----------


## MehranWilson

دوستان هر تست فیزیک واسه کنکور تجربی تقریبا چند درصد در میاد ؟

----------


## pourya78

> دوستان هر تست فیزیک واسه کنکور تجربی تقریبا چند درصد در میاد ؟


3.5 تقریبا

----------


## MehranWilson

> 3.5 تقریبا


کدوم فصلا رو تا کنکور میشه خوند و درصد بیارن ؟

----------


## mahdir

> کدوم فصلا رو تا کنکور میشه خوند و درصد بیارن ؟


پیش دو راحت ترین مطالبو داره البته که باید جمع بندی خوبی بکنی چون فرمول زیادی داره.
نوسان و موج هم راحته
از سوم هم مغناطیس و القای الکترومغناطیس خیلی چیز خاصی نداره میتونی توی ۱-۲ روز جمع کنی و تست بزنی. با ۱۰۰ تا تست میشه تستاشو تو کنکور زد.
خازن ها هم ساده‌ان.
باقی رو هنوز نمیدونم. ولی با همینا فک کنم بشه حداقل ۴۵-۵۰ درصد زد.

----------

